# Trusted LFS



## Ragunator (Jul 24, 2020)

Hey everyone. 

I'm losing some fish to old age and I'm looking to restock my tank with a large group of rummy nose tetras. I was wondering if anyone could recommend some trusted LFS stores in the GTA I could get these fish from. I will be quarantining before adding them to the display tank but I want to minimize chance of disease as much as possible.

The only store I've ever bought livestock from is Big Al's Scarborough. Never had issues with them in the past but it's been 4 years since I last bought fish and I don't know if things have changed since then.


----------



## martelvis (Oct 31, 2015)

Ragunator said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> I'm losing some fish to old age and I'm looking to restock my tank with a large group of rummy nose tetras. I was wondering if anyone could recommend some trusted LFS stores in the GTA I could get these fish from. I will be quarantining before adding them to the display tank but I want to minimize chance of disease as much as possible.
> 
> The only store I've ever bought livestock from is Big Al's Scarborough. Never had issues with them in the past but it's been 4 years since I last bought fish and I don't know if things have changed since then.


 Finactics is a great store, very high quality stock, good selection if fish, great staff to help you out. Cheers.


----------



## Ragunator (Jul 24, 2020)

Thanks for the recommendation! They have a ton of good reviews. 

I gave them a call as well and they have a have over a hundred rummy nose tetras available. They also said the current stock has been there for over a month so I think that's a good sign that they're healthy. 

Will definitely be considering them, gonna be setting up my quarantine tank this weekend.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

I've had a lot of success with both Angelfins and Tails and Scales.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Mike at Finatics is a good egg and will personally vouch for him as I've known and worked with him since the early 90's.

Don't mention me by name as he'll charge you triple just to bust your chops ROLMFAO!

Tims triple triple is his kryptonite


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Another vouch for Mike at Finatics!


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I would also highly recommend Finatics, however it's my understanding he specializes in Cichlids. Would he have Rummynose Tetras?

Lee D


----------



## martelvis (Oct 31, 2015)

Lee_D said:


> I would also highly recommend Finatics, however it's my understanding he specializes in Cichlids. Would he have Rummynose Tetras?
> 
> Lee D


 Yes he does specialize in Chichlids,however, he also has Killifish, guppies, plants, etc.etc. Cheers. It sounds like you have NEVER gone to Finactics. Too bad. So sad.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

Are you referring to me? Yes, I've been to his store, or I wouldn't know he specializes in cichlids. I did NOT say he doesn't sell anything else. Please don't jump to conclusions about other posters.

Lee D


----------



## orangeversion (Jul 7, 2020)

Ragunator said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> I'm losing some fish to old age and I'm looking to restock my tank with a large group of rummy nose tetras. I was wondering if anyone could recommend some trusted LFS stores in the GTA I could get these fish from. I will be quarantining before adding them to the display tank but I want to minimize chance of disease as much as possible.
> 
> The only store I've ever bought livestock from is Big Al's Scarborough. Never had issues with them in the past but it's been 4 years since I last bought fish and I don't know if things have changed since then.


I would highly recommend you Finatics


----------

